# New Year Burton Upon Stather



## 92859

Greetings,

Anyone else looking to come to Burton upon Stather for New Year, at Brookside caravan park, we had a great time at the end of October, nice pubs there too!!

We are looking forward to attending again, it is a lovely site.


----------



## UncleNorm

*New Year Meet at Burton Upon Stather, Lincolnshire*

Good morning to all!

Just to alert anyone looking for a venue for New Year, there are places to be had at Brookside Caravan Park, Burton, north of S****horpe, Tues 30 Dec to Fri 2 Jan.

The site is a five star park, with fine facilities, costing just £14 pn all year round. The village, on the banks of the River Trent, has two pubs within walking distance.

More info on the HOME page, under MEETS, right at the bottom. If you're interested, get in quick!! It's a popular site BUT ADULT ONLY during Bank Holidays.


----------



## mandyandandy

Hi, 

Is it still adults only on Bank holidays, it doesn't mention it on the meet section?

It was a lovely place and I would recommend it to all. 

Mandy


----------



## LadyJ

Should'nt think so Mandy as Shane (Snelly) will be there and he has kids :lol:




Jacquie


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Mandy and Jacquie.

Just checked again, silly me, during Bank Holidays, it is ADULT only. Sorry for not mentioning that salient point.


----------



## Snelly

Hi gang

Im informed its adults only folks.


----------



## Snelly

Folks, they have made an allowance for us with our two. Mandy and Andy, you were there the other week and were no trouble, is it worth ringing and seeing if they will take you again if you were thinking of attending?? or do you want me to call them??


----------



## mandyandandy

Hi, 

We could well do, but the plans are still in negotation stage so will give them a ring if we can get there. 

Many thanks to you both for getting back to me. 

Mandy


----------



## wallis

*New Year meet*

Hi All. Sounds good .If any places left ,please add Wallis & Maggie. Looking forward to meeting you all. This will be our first outing since we changed to the new van , so lets hope the sun shines Your wallis


----------



## 118128

*New Year meet*

Hello!

Just joined up to the group, and Burton Upon Stather will be our first visit with you, we are based in North East Lincolnshire, retired and own a Rapido.

We are looking forward to meeting you all.

regards,

Trevor and Ruth


----------



## UncleNorm

Hello Wallis and Maggie!!

Of course you're very welcome to join us. To add your name to the list of attendees, try the following:

Go to the "Main Page" or HOME and scroll all the way down, past Rallies to our meet. You will be able to click on our meet to find any info you need.

Still on the HOME page, you will find a button marked HERE. Click! Sign up for a Happy New Year!

Any problems, let us know.

Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## UncleNorm

A warm welcome also to Trevor and Ruth. Congratulations on joining the best motorhome forum there is!!  

It's wonderful that you have signed up for our New Year Meet. I hope you enjoy it as much as we intend to! :wink: :lol:


----------



## tubbytuba

Hi, we are looking for something different to do New Year, can you tell us what is planned for the evening? Is it all pile into one of the pubs?
We have friends (also motor homers but not members - yet) who may like to join us. 2 of us are also musicians that could have our arms twisted to play some lively music, if there was a suitable venue.


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Mr B!

Same as I said to Wallis & Maggie and Rapido-Truth... you're very welcome.

I'm sorry but yes, it could be that we would HAVE to visit one of the pubs, or BOTH. 

Your kind offer of music would normally appeal to many folk but this site at Burton is known to be a quiet site. No fireworks at our bonfire rally!!

I guess the safest answer would be for you to speak to Linda, the site owner.

In the meantime, please go to the main page and sign up for the meet. Get your friend to register on MHF then he too could sign up.

Things are starting to look better already! 

Good luck!


----------



## tubbytuba

Cheers UncleNorm, Our friends are in Florida at present, as soon as they get back we'll check what they want to do.
Either way we will be reccomending this (motorhome facts) site! Its brill. :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi there! What a busy night with messages and more messages. "Who can stand and feel himself forgotten?"

A quick update regarding the Brookside CP at Burton...

The owner is reserving her remaining pitches only until

_*NOON ON FRIDAY 14 NOVEMBER.*_

She will then fill the rest very quickly I am sure.

Be quick!


----------



## UncleNorm

Hello again folks!

I'm just trying to be boring, yes, but booking for the New Year do at Brookside CP at Burton upon Stather, near S****horpe, closes at

_*12 noon on Friday *_

Tubbytuba, did you get a response about your music, from Linda, the owner?

Only a handful of places left. Book now but be quick.

Good luck.


----------



## tubbytuba

Hi Norm, I think we'll have to give it a miss as I can't get hold of our friends till they get back from Florida, and thats after the cut off date.

We always try and New Year together, it always used to be gigs but nowadays we are happy with parties and some free and easy music.

I'm sure you'll all have a great time.


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Tubbytuba and bagger!  Thanks for letting us know.  

We'll meet some day... :roll: 

In the meantime, Merry Christmas and Musical New Year! :wink:


----------



## UncleNorm

Pitches reserved for us on this site for New Year have all gone. If anyone wishes to try later, they should contact the site owners direct on 01724 721369. 

Thank you to the seven members have have responded. I look forward to meeting up with new and older faces to celebrate a Happy New Year.


----------



## RichardnGill

Well it looks like we got the last pitch, 

looking foward to it already,  

Richard & Gill


----------



## geraldandannie

RichardnGill said:


> Well it looks like we got the last pitch


... and we've got first reserve place on hardstanding (if no one drops out) 

Gerald


----------



## RichardnGill

Are you traveling up North for the new year Gerald?


I bet I beat you to the hardstanding :wink: :wink: :wink: 


Richard...


----------



## UncleNorm

Behave yourselves. You'll both get hardstandings! :lol: Just realised, that might sound rude!  :roll: Gone! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Snelly

Gerald you are now an attendee!

I've had to drop out. As some of you know, I sustained an injury at work that has left me in a lot of pain. I don't think a few nights on my caravans lumpy foam cushion bed is going to help. So with great regret, we have had to drop out.

However, I have handed full control over to our good friends uncle Norm and aunty Sandra. A baptism of fire for the newbie rally assistants! Im sure they will do MHF proud.


----------



## UncleNorm

*New Year Meet at Burton Upon Stather, Lincolnshire*

... And in view of Shane's unfortunate withdrawal from this meet, the site owner, Linda, has asked me to post that ANOTHER SPACE is available. For those of you who are looking for a New Year venue, in good company, this could be the place for you!! Info is to be found on the main page by scrolling down, below rallies.

If you are not lucky enough to fill the last place, a phone call to the site might secure one. Very friendly folk in North Lincolnshire.


----------



## RichardnGill

Pity you carnt make it Shane, Hope you get better very soon.


Gerald are you bringing Tess with you? 


Richard...


----------



## geraldandannie

I'm really sorry to hear of your problems, Shane. I'm sure it's the right decision. I hope you feel better soon.



RichardnGill said:


> Gerald are you bringing Tess with you?


Yep! Her first (and only) motorhome trip was when we moved house, and she was only 10 weeks old. It was fairly traumatic for her, and she was travel sick in her crate towards the end of the journey.

Since then, we've got a car harness for her, and we've been out quite a few times in the car with her. Today was her first reintroduction to the motorhome. See photos :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Burneyinn

I love her!!!


----------



## UncleNorm

Still one place left! Good company, pubs nearby and TESS!! :lol:


----------



## 92859

*Burton upon Stather*

Greetings,

Chris and I are looking forward to New Year, hope I am OK for then, but it will be no alcohol or big feeds for me!

Looking forward to meeting up again with our fellow motorhomers and friends.

We spent Halloween at this site and it was great, a well kept site with superb facilities, one pub outside the entrance and another up the hill.


----------



## UncleNorm

*Change of entry to Brookside CP*

Further to my chat with Linda, the Brookside CP owner, I need to warn those lucky people who are attending the New Year meet that the entrance to the site has been moved! :lol: :roll:

In November, some of us were blocked in by joggers who parked their cars carelessly. :evil: Since then, Linda and husband Richard have been busy creating a more accessible entrance.  No doubt they will get round to changing the directions on their own website. In the meantime...

The new entrance is now quite a long way before the Ferryhouse PH. It is opposite the industrial unit that is on the left. Some of us followed a footpath from the site, across a field, and came out onto the main road via a 5-barred gate. This is the new entrance. Linda is working on appropriate signage in time for the NY.

I'm looking forward to meeting old friends, and new. (No, not in terms of ages! It's a phrase we use! :roll: ) :lol: :wink:


----------



## RichardnGill

Thanks unclenorm

Do you know if they have any signs on the new entrance?

We wont confuse the old entrance with the new as we have never been before,

But one thing we are very good at is getting lost and missing Campsite entrances    

If the Tom Tom doesn't get there we normally end up of a mystery tour of the area

Richard...


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Richard!

Trust me - :? - you won't get lost! If you wish to sell your MH AFTER it's been pulled from the River Trent... 8O

Once you turn left, tight and narrow, at the Sheffield Arms, in the middle of Burton Upon Stather, you'll be on STATHER ROAD. There is no real way out, unless you have a tractor! :roll:

If you check the site's website, the directions mention PASSING the Ferry House Inn. This is NOT now the case. I'm sure the signs will be there! If they're not, I'll eat a pork pie! :lol:

http://www.brooksidecaravanpark.co.uk/directions.php


----------



## geraldandannie

Is :: THIS :: where it is? You can see the old entrance around the corner to the north, and there seems to be a pub on the left further along the road, and an industrial estate in the centre point of the map.

Gerald


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Gerald! You're 100 yards too far north. Back off to BEFORE the beginning of the industrial units. You can see a row of terraced housing on the right, it's at the end of the terrace. Goes into an empty field on GoogleEarth!

I'm just popping to check! Back soon!

Try this link:

http://tinyurl.com/9a4y8x


----------



## 92859

*Burton*

Greetings,

This is a better link, it shows an updated view of the site and the entrance can be seen more clearly on the right side of Stather Road.

Once Linda has the signs up it should be easy to find.

Not long to go now!! have we a full house yet?

Just cleaned the 'van out ready to load up next week, still about 8 degrees inside thanks to the oil filled radiator.

See you all soon!!


----------



## RichardnGill

Thaks all for the update on the directions, 

Should save me half a gallon of Derv driving up and down looking for the place.    


Richard...


----------



## UncleNorm

Good evening one and all. 

Further to my earlier posts appertaining to our New Year Meet at Burton Upon Stather, the Multimap link is spot on!  8O 

I'm still hoping for some signage to be erected. Mind you, I DO like pork-pies! :lol: 

As another aid to navigation, I offer the following photos to show the location of the NEW entrance to this caravan park:


----------



## geraldandannie

Thanks for posting those photos Norman. Everything is as clear as clear can be  

Gerald


----------



## 92859

*instructions*

Greetings,

Those pictures are good Norman, they clearly depict the entrance so that we should not be able to miss it.

Are you supplying the "pork pies" then?

.................only eight days to go!!


----------



## RichardnGill

Cheers Norman, 

Must be the best directions ever to a meet, I hope even we carnt get lost getting to this one.


Richard...


----------



## UncleNorm

*NEW YEAR'S EVE FEAST*

Good morning to the Happy Brookside Band! I hope the Festive Season is going according to plan!!?? :? :lol:

To clarify, if I may be so bold...

I am expecting you all on TUESDAY, 30th DECEMBER, sometime during daylight hours!! :roll:

The local pubs WILL be OPEN for DRINKING only, no food! 8O So, as I see it, (I'm only a man!) we'll have to improvise by doing our own thing on Tuesday night and Thursday night, BUT ON WEDNESDAY NIGHT, NEW YEAR'S EVE, we get together and create our own team buffet!! The weather forecast looks, in my opinion, promising, dry, cool but not too breezy. I'm sure we'll all be kitted out as appropriate!

http://www.netweather.tv/index.cgi?...;type=free;ct=25372~S****horpe;sess=#forecast

_*I hope to have Shane's (Snelly) marquee erected next to our motorhome. I have licence to heat the marquee when we need it. *_

Donations of a couple of tables would help. The tables would provide a place to receive donations of food for the NEW YEAR'S EVE FEAST.

Mr & Mrs Wallis have offered PIES AND HOT DOGS

Humber-Traveller has offered CHICKEN DRUMSTICKS, HAM
SANDWICHES, GREEN SALAD & MINCE PIES

Auntie Sandra has offered her world famous plum bread, butter and cheese.

_*Richard has offered the following: Gill is a specialist in Corn beef pies (well I think they are nice) so we can bring a couple of them along with crisps/nuts and mince pies & cakes for snacks

Not forgetting a good few tins of larger & a bottle or 2 of wine. *_

Ruth, as in Rapido-Truth has offered a Dundee Cake.

*Gerald and Annie have offered a selection of veggie nibbles, crudite-like, possibly with humous and other stuff, and cheeses and biscuits. *

Anyone else wishing to contribute, please send a PM or post and I will edit this list accordingly. If all else fails, Auntie Sandra can pop to Tesco in her car!! :roll: :lol:

Thanks in anticipation!


----------



## 92859

*New Year*

Greetings,

Looking forward to a great get together Norman, sounds as though you have everything under control.


----------



## UncleNorm

*NEW YEAR'S EVE FEAST*

RichardnGill have added more NEW YEAR'S EVE FEAST NEWS!!  :lol:

The menu, 2 posts up, has been updated. Thanks to all thus far!  

Rapido-Truth: Ruth specialises in Dundee Cake!


----------



## UncleNorm

*NEW YEAR'S EVE FEAST*

Bumpety-bump! :lol: :wink: :roll:


----------



## UncleNorm

Good morning! A fine Sunday sunrise! 

I have just updated the NEW YEAR'S EVE FEAST post to include an offering from Gerald and Annie. Thanks to them both.  

To check the menu for the NYE do, scroll up four posts. 

Have a nice day, y'all!


----------



## motorhomer2

Hi Everyone

Is it as cold there as it is here? 

Here is wishing you all a VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR for 2009 from George & myself. Hope to meet up with you all again sometime at a rally during 2009


We will be off to join the Mfacts clan at Southsea for the New Year & will be giving the new batteries Timberland changed a good testing now they are both working & charging correctly


Motorhomer


----------



## LadyJ

The clan down South would like to wish the clan up North a Very Happy New Year.

I hope all goes well Norm with your NYE do we will be thinking of you in our nice warm hall :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## RichardnGill

we will be thinking of you in our nice warm hall


> While us tough North'erners sit out in the cald
> 
> Just how Camping should be though
> 
> Richard...


----------



## UncleNorm

To Motorhomer and Motorhomer2: thank you for your kind sentiments. I wish you well for the New Year and look forward to our meeting in the not too distant future.

To LadyJ: thank you Jacquie for your words of encouragement. We've just lost LeoK and his wife Penny. Ill-health takes no prisoners! So there will only be six units from MHF. I'll have to get round the rest of the CP and try to convert some of the tuggers there!

To all those friends and MH colleagues at Southsea, all the very best for 2009, Happy New Year!!


----------



## geraldandannie

LadyJ said:


> we will be thinking of you in our nice warm hall :lol:


Tsk - typical soft southerners :roll:

UncleNorm's going to be having us sunbathing during the day, and then we'll be having a bracing midnight dip in the Humber to celebrate the New Year. As Richard says: just how camping should be :?

Gerald


----------



## 92859

*Winter wonderland*

Greetings,

Weather looks to be OK for the rest of the week up here, it may be a little cold but should be dry, but us hardened campers up by the Humber can cope with this. Norman. I believe is organising sun lamps anyway.

We have spent the last two New years holidays in Lincolnshire and have enjoyed it on both occasions but this site should be better as we are all on hard standing with fresh and clean facilities and next door to one pub with another up top of the lane for those who wish to venture to top of the hill.


----------



## RichardnGill

I have just finished packing my T shirts and shorts,

Since we are traveling down sauf to this meet we are expecting the temp to be much warmer that up North    

Gerald > I am pleased you said typical soft southerners    but I guess you can get away saying it :lol: 

looking forward to a chat and a few drinks.


Richard...


----------



## geraldandannie

RichardnGill said:


> looking forward to a chat and a few drinks.


Ditto 

Tomorrow is "sort out the van" day, and to prepare I shall be washing the thing in my swimming trunks so my delicate Midland (I'm a Brummie) body will be weathered enough for the forthcoming activities.

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

Well, we're here  

We arrived late yesterday to a warm welcome from our hosts, UncleNorm and AuntieSandra. Spent a very pleasant evening in the pub outside the campsite gates, drinking "Rosey Noset" ale, and chatting.

It's an excellent campsite, and wifi is the princely sum of £1 per visit (whether you stay for one night or a year). That's how to do campsite wifi. We're at the far corner of the site from the antenna, and signal strength is 3/15 bars. Good enough.

Looking forward to the New Year celebrations tonight :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## RichardnGill

A big thanks to Norman and Sandra & helpers from us for putting on a great event for New Year.


It was nice to meet up with friends old and new & Tess the lovely GR puppy.


Richard & Gill

PS if you though it was cold at this meet you dont want to be in Cambridge tonight as we have just got back in after walking the dog and every thing is frozen solid!


----------



## 92859

*New Year*

Greetings,

Arrived home safe and sound, both Chris and I had a wonderful time at Burton upon Stather, it was great to meet up with our old friends and meeting Brian and Maggie (Wallis) for the first time.

Great work Unclnorm and Auntysandra in putting the event together, the marquee provided a great meeting place for New Years eve, loads of food and drink was enjoyed by all.

A warm welcome from Richard and Linda the site owners, the facilities were immaculate as in October. WiFi only a £1, but we were unable to get on, possibly because of the E-Systems lap top we have.


----------



## UncleNorm

And it's a HUGE thank you from AuntieSandra and me, to all who attended, for all the support and help that was forthcoming during our Northern NY Meet.  

We'd like to thank The Snellys for the marquee and stuff, which worked well. :wink: 
We'd like to thank those who helped with the erection, especially Peter and Brian. :lol: 
We'd like to thank everyone for the contributions towards the instant NYE buffet. That worked well also and there was only a few mouthfuls of food left over!! :roll: 
We'd like to thank those who sneakily cleared away the rubbish and stuff on NY's morning, especially Gerald and Annie. :wink:  

We'd like to thank Linda and Richard of Brookside CP, North Lincs., for their warm welcome and tolerance, and for allowing us to steal some extra electricity for fan heaters!! :lol: 

I offer thanks to Richard (as in RichardnGill) for helping me back to my feet after my stool collapsed!!  :lol: 
And I would like to thank AuntieSandra personally for helping me to lose my Rally Assistant virginity! :roll: 

Thanks EVERYONE!  

Oh, and I'd like world peace!! :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie

I've created a photo album, and uploaded a couple of photos :: HERE ::

Gerald


----------



## Snelly

Was really nice to see everyone. Shame we didn't stay over, but I wouldn't of been able to manage it.

Special thank you to Norm and Sandra for picking up my slack.

Thanks to everyone for your warm welcome and hospitality during our brief visit.


----------



## 92859

*photos*

Greetings,

Just put a few photos HERE on the album!!


----------

